# My diy exposure unit and first print



## sharry (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post and hope it can be helpful to those now attempting their first print.

I have been reading many posts on here which were helpful and very informative and they have helped me in printing my first t-shirt.

My brother and I put together this DIY exposure unit/drying unit,we basically copied the design from here YouTube - Home Built Screen Printing Exposure Unit

My unit http://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a405/Sharon1957/Screen printing/exposure-unit.jpg 
[media]http://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a405/Sharon1957/Screen%20printing/exposure-unit.jpg[/media]There is room to take out the 18 inch bulbs and replace them with larger bulbs and fixtures later on.

We used 8 Exposure UV Blacklight Fluorescent Bulb Replacement(T8 & T12)from silkscreeningsupplies.com
http://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a405/Sharon1957/Screen printing/exposure-unit2.jpg


I did the exposure tests using the step wedge master (that was posted by emmetkeaneteague on this forum,thanks for the link emmetkeaneteague)
which I printed out with the black max 1400 system and accurip that I recently purchased from Ryonet

I burnt a 156 mesh http://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a405/Sharon1957/Screen printing/156-mesh.jpg
230 mesh http://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a405/Sharon1957/Screen printing/230-mesh.jpg
and a 280 mesh using the step wedge master and the best exposure for all was one minute.

Armed with this knowledge,I purchased a t-shirt design
and exposed a 230 mesh screen for one minute using coreldraw and accurip to print the design.

My first print
http://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a405/Sharon1957/Screen printing/first-print.jpg

12.5 inches by 16 inches


Results look mighty fine to me for my first print,I used Wilflex white water based ink.
Technique print flash print.
It was a bit hard to keep the ink from drying when printing several shirts with this ink,did try spraying some water on the screen kept it flooded and even had to use the screen opener a couple of times.

Next day I decided to try the same screen using a yellow discharge ink,purchased from Ryonet.
http://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a405/Sharon1957/Screen printing/discharge-print.jpg


This ink was so much easier to work with,I didn't have the drying out problem,so now I am thinking of printing with only discharge ink.

I washed both shirts and the ink remained as it should,did notice though that the discharge ink is hard and a bit rough after drying but once washed you don't feel it anymore.

My used press that I bought hopefully things will work out so I can get around to buying a six screen press.
http://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a405/Sharon1957/Screen printing/press.jpg


Yoohoo,now I need to get some clients.I really didn't think it was going to be this much fun,and relatively easy,however I did watch endless videos on 
youtube before I attempted my first print.


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

Great work. Anything special to use with the discharge ink?. How are you curing? Flash i'm guessing, if so does that work well with the discharge ink. I've had my eye on discharge stuff for a while now but haven't took the plunge. Makes we wanna just say screw it and go for it.


----------



## sharry (Aug 5, 2010)

macumazahn said:


> Great work. Anything special to use with the discharge ink?. How are you curing? Flash i'm guessing, if so does that work well with the discharge ink. I've had my eye on discharge stuff for a while now but haven't took the plunge. Makes we wanna just say screw it and go for it.


Hi macumazahn
Thanks.
I just followed Ryonet's youtube video [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS6qEXGeRnA&feature=related[/media] on mixing discharge inks,thing is though I don't have one of those scales,so I just put ten tablespoons of the base,then one tablespoon of the discharge agent and one tablespoon of the yellow pigment,stirred it all together and let it sit for about 20 minutes before I started printing with it.
Flash cured with Ryonet's 16x16 econo flash unit for 2 minutes with the unit about five inches above the t-shirt.​ Hope this helps.


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

Oddly enough I have that dvd. just haven't watched it yet. Gonna put that on my list for tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Pretty damn good for a first time out. Getting all the variables doped out up front makes it go a lot easier. Congrats.
What are you using for a dryer?


----------



## sharry (Aug 5, 2010)

tpitman said:


> Pretty damn good for a first time out. Getting all the variables doped out up front makes it go a lot easier. Congrats.
> What are you using for a dryer?


Thanks Tom
I am using a 16x16 econo flash unit to dry the prints.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

A one minute exposure, what emulsion are you using?


----------



## sharry (Aug 5, 2010)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> A one minute exposure, what emulsion are you using?


I am using *Ulano RLX Dual Cure Diazo Emulsion. Single coated on each side. *


----------

